# hp psc 750 macht probleme!



## psycho_matic (25. Juni 2004)

hi leute,
hab hier ein groooßes problem, und wäre ssseeeeeeeehhhrrr dankbar für hilfe.
vor mir steht ein hp psc 750, funktioniert fast normal.

das heißt ich kann kopieren (auch über die hp-software vom pc aus) und drucken, nur scannen funktioniert nicht, da kommt ne meldung: 
scanner nicht gefunden, wie kann das sein, wenn ich vom pc aus kopieren kann

ich hab schon versucht den usb-kabel auszutauschen, den treiber neu zu installieren, hat aber alles nichts geholfen.

pleeaassseee help !


----------



## lefteris (27. Juni 2004)

Ich hatte dieses Multigeraet auch und von Anfang an nur Probleme. Mittlerweile habe ich es in den Muell geworfen (soll kein Ratschlag sein) und werde mir nur noch Einzelgeraete holen, bzw. habe sie mir einzeln angeschafft. 
Lefteris


----------



## Monica (25. Juli 2004)

*Dein hp psc 750 Problem*

Hallo!
Ich bin über Google gerade auf diese Seite gestossen und habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen. Da ich exakt dasselbe Problem mit demselben Gerät habe, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob Du das Problem inzwischen gelöst hast und falls ja, mit welchen Mitteln?!  Bei mir ist das Problem aufgetreten, nachdem der PC einen Wurm hatte, vorher war alles tadellos in Ordnung. Man sagte mir, ich müsste jetzt wohl die komplette Festplatte löschen und alles neu installieren. (Obwohl damals alles perfekt installiert wurde, sagt der PC, ein Scanner ist nicht vorhanden, das Problem ist wohl, das plötzlich der Treiber weg ist.)

Falls Du Deinen Scanner inzwischen wieder zum Laufen bekommen hast, wäre ich für einen Tipp wirklich dankbar!

Gruß, Monica


----------

